
30 Seconds of Code - trw55
https://github.com/Chalarangelo/30-seconds-of-code/blob/master/README.md
======
brudgers
recently,
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15898944](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15898944)

~~~
trw55
Yeah. Didn't see that. Thanks.

